# Asus Sabertooth P67 BIOS update from 1305 to 3602?



## realmogs (Nov 4, 2014)

My computer specs:
Asus Sabertooth P67 Motherboard
Intel i7-4770k
gtx 570
4x4gb corsair vengence ddr3 1600 Ram
750w PSU

I haven't updated my bios and was wondering if I could flash it from my current BIOS 1305, to the most latest BIOS 3602. Would flashing my bios require me to re-install my OS? Would it be good to have the last BIOS update for future upgrades? Going to order a gtx 970 later on and was wondering if it would work with this motherboard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You only need to flash the BIOS if it fixes a problem that a new version fixes.

And you always flash to the latest version regardless of what version you have.

A gtx 970 will work on your mobo and shouldn't require a BIOS update.

flashing the BIOS can go wrong although rare but if it does happen you can end up with a dead motherboard with no way of fixing it and no you dont have to re-install anything.

Never flash the BIOS through windows and dont use the asus software to do it, always flash the BIOS through the BIOS or the asus command in dos to flash from a usb.


----------



## realmogs (Nov 4, 2014)

Do I just need to flash it one time with one version? I will be flashing it tonight, and I think the process goes like this. 
Flash>restart>Turn off> pull plug>reset cmos>configure bios.
I'm going to use ezflash for my sabertooth p67 motherboard.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read your manual because it tells you what to do, I always use asus boards but its a while since I did it.. The latest version contains all other versions in it so you always use the latest version.

You still don't need to do it though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As noted, Bios updates are rarely, if ever, needed and should only be done to resolve a problem that the updates directly addresses. 
A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless. 
Your Mobo, your choice.


----------

